# Liver Sausage Spread



## Constance (Jan 6, 2009)

A friend passed this recipe to me many years ago...it's delicious and something a little different.

   Liver Sausage Ball

1/2 lb. liver sausage
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tbl dill pickle juice, slightly sweetened
1 tsp worcestershire sauce
1/4 tsp garlic salt
1 8oz pkg cream cheese
1/4 tsp grated onion (?)
1 small jar pimentoes, drained
cheddar cheese, grated
dill pickles
assorted crackers

Mix everything together except last 3 ingredients. Shape into ball or loaf and roll in grated cheddar cheese. Serve with tiny dill pickles and assorted crackers.


I have a question mark by the grated onion because I think I made a mistake in copying it...I think it's more like 1 tsp...I'd suggest you add onion to suit your taste.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds pretty yummy to me. I've been eating Braunschweiger since I was a kid!


----------



## Constance (Jan 6, 2009)

You could use braunschweiger, but I use the lighter colored liver sausage that comes in links.


----------

